

Demand Media (Richard Rosenblatt, from MySpace) preps IPO - FluidDjango
http://money.cnn.com/2010/04/16/technology/demand_media_ipo_goldman/index.htm

======
patio11
We will now see whether Google considers Demand Media too big to fail or not.
(Demand Media is the biggest, most sophisticated search engine spammer in
history.) Your guess is as good as mine, but I'm thinking that either way the
shockwaves from that decision are going to be _huge_.

